# Witchcraft.



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

I was watching a programme on witchcraft recently and this woman felt very unattractive towards the opposite sex. Anyway, she did an "attraction" spell and it worked a few days later. They even showed her in a club with men falling at her feet. Despite dressing up in a plain shirt and some baggy jeans she got so much attention that night.
Other stuff happened on the show aswell about these ordinary people doing spells and then the spells coming true.

What do you think of witchcraft and doing spells to get what you want and to make you happier?


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I believe there are good forces and evil forces................I believe God answers our prayers the way, they should be answered, maybe not the way we want..................Saying this............
If you pray to a different force, your prayers could probably be answered........Although spending your after life in hell, eternity.........

Witchcraft...........I would say run, run, run.................People have no idea what they're getting into what doors they're opening.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am a firm believer in Witchcraft. In fact, I own plenty of different books on it and plan on practicing it once I am fully ready. Spirituality and magick go hand-in-hand in my opinion. It is a huge responsibility but Witches can handle it as far as I am concerned.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Bon said:


> I believe there are good forces and evil forces................I believe God answers our prayers the way, they should be answered, maybe not the way we want..................Saying this............
> If you pray to a different force, your prayers could probably be answered........Although spending your after life in hell, eternity.........
> 
> Witchcraft...........I would say run, run, run.................People have no idea what they're getting into what doors they're opening.


I am guessing that you are a Christian? If not I am sorry. I respect all people's beliefs, just as everyone should. And I personally do not believe in the Christian God, neither with Heaven, Hell, or Satan. I believe that humankind causes their own evil in the world. As for what you wrote about Witchcraft... please do not get the wrong idea about this religion and Witches. Witchcraft is a nature religion and is to cause good.


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

I am a Pagan myself. My beliefs are closer to the old Druidic beliefs. However with Pagans which includes witches we believe in the love of nature and the forces of nature. These forces can have positive and negative effects on ones life and can even be channeled. Also a very strong Pagan belief is to only use your abilities for good and to help people. Wiccans / Witches have a simple creed which is "An Ye Hurt None, Do As Ye Wlt" Simply meaning do as you want as long as it doesn't hurt others. This follows through all forms of paganism.

Christians and Catholics say we are devil worshipers and followers of satan.... yet we don't even believe in satan or devils. The "Bible" goes back 3-4000 years, IF everything was to be believed 6000 tops. Pagan beliefs go back more then 30,000 years. ALL of the rituals used in the catholic church some of which are used in the christian church are pagan rituals that date back far far longer. Most of the beliefs on right and wrong and good and evil are also Pagan beliefs which are far far older. 

Pagans were persecuted and labeled as evil simply to try and force conversions. We have been lied about for many many years by the Christian and Catholic Churches..... those same churches that murdered / raped / burned pagans for now believing what they wanted us to believe. Not ONCE in history will you find a war / slavery lead by pagans to convert others to our beliefs. Yet for Catholics and Christians I ask for a simple 50 year span when they did NOT work towards killing and conquest as a way to convert. Ohh and from 500 A.D. to 1500 A.D. is already out since that was when England enslaved Scotland. Murdering our men and children, raping our women, throwing babies off parapets.... all this to convert us to the Catholic Church....

Better yet just let us follow our ways and you follow yours and lets not judge each other. You can have your beliefs and I can have mine. The one thing that we have is choice, let me have mine and you can have yours.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Better yet just let us follow our ways and you follow yours and lets not judge each other. You can have your beliefs and I can have mine. The one thing that we have is choice, let me have mine and you can have yours.


I agree completely :squeeze


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

TruSeeker777 said:


> > Better yet just let us follow our ways and you follow yours and lets not judge each other. You can have your beliefs and I can have mine. The one thing that we have is choice, let me have mine and you can have yours.
> 
> 
> I agree completely :squeeze


Me too


----------



## Captain Woodchuck (Sep 24, 2005)

AskJeeves said:


> I was watching a programme on witchcraft recently and this woman felt very unattractive towards the opposite sex. Anyway, she did an "attraction" spell and it worked a few days later. They even showed her in a club with men falling at her feet.


Why doesn't she demonstrate her supernatural abilities to James Randi, and take home the $1,000,000 prize?

http://www.randi.org/research/index.html


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

moviefreak13 said:


> I am a firm believer in Witchcraft. In fact, I own plenty of different books on it and plan on practicing it once I am fully ready. Spirituality and magick go hand-in-hand in my opinion. It is a huge responsibility but Witches can handle it as far as I am concerned.


That's a very good attitude to have. I think too many people get into it without fully realizing what they're doing.

I'm Pagan so I'm not doubting the possibility of something like the situation described by the OP actually happening... But it was television, after all. But as for the concept of happiness spells, I really should think more about that. My friend gave me a charm for my birthday empowered by her coven, to ward off loneliness and sorrow, but I have yet to use it. I don't know why, but I feel like I should save it.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Captain Woodchuck said:


> AskJeeves said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching a programme on witchcraft recently and this woman felt very unattractive towards the opposite sex. Anyway, she did an "attraction" spell and it worked a few days later. They even showed her in a club with men falling at her feet.
> ...


Hey, that's the guy who yells at Sylvia Browne!!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## meekgeek (Aug 1, 2005)

AskJeeves said:


> I was watching a programme on witchcraft recently and this woman felt very unattractive towards the opposite sex. Anyway, she did an "attraction" spell and it worked a few days later.


The problem with most television shows that cover Witchcraft is that they are made by people who don't understand what they're dealing with, and they usually end up interviewing someone who isn't fully trained, spiritually centered, and/or coming at it from the most sensible angle. It sounds to me like you hve a prime example right here.

If I were this woman who feels so unattractive, I wouldn't be casting spells that affect other people against their wills -- that's manipulative magick and quite frankly it's very bad ethics. What I'd be doing is working on my own mindset and casting spells to bolster my own confidence. Because let's face it, there is nothing more attractive than a person who is truly comfortable in his or her own skin.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

AskJeeves said:


> Anyway, she did an "attraction" spell and it worked a few days later. They even showed her in a club with men falling at her feet. Despite dressing up in a plain shirt and some baggy jeans she got so much attention that night.
> Other stuff happened on the show aswell about these ordinary people doing spells and then the spells coming true.


 I respect all faiths, but the case you just explained sounds more like demonstrating the power of persuasion then magic.


----------



## Jessie Phillips (Oct 20, 2005)

> The problem with most television shows that cover Witchcraft is that they are made by people who don't understand what they're dealing with, and they usually end up interviewing someone who isn't fully trained, spiritually centered, and/or coming at it from the most sensible angle. It sounds to me like you hve a prime example right here.


I agree. Indeed, the fact that they use ambiguous, potentially loaded terms such as _witchcraft_ instead of more specific terms such as _Gardnerian Wicca_ or _Alexandrian Wicca_ suggests they (a) don't know what they're talking about, and (b) can't be bothered to do their research before putting a programme on air.

Of course, I'm a happy church-going Christian who was recently confirmed, and I believe the best way to bring people to faith is not to criticise people for following the "wrong" religion, but to make information and guidance as easily available as possible, and to encourage everyone with the vaguest interest at all to form, or join, a church or spiritual community.

For that reason, I think that if you _really_ want to find out more about witchcraft and neopaganism, the best way is to use Google Local to look for a nearby coven that you can hook up with. Hope that helps.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------

